# Could the 2013 Cruze have the 2.0T, 2.4???



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Got bored a little and decided to peak into the Service Information for the 2013 Cruze(US/Global) > Engine. These are the engines that are listed for service...

Engine Mechanical - 1.2L (L2Q LDC LWD) or 1.4L (L2I L2N LDD LUH LUJ LUV)Engine Mechanical - 1.6L (L2W or LXT)
Engine Mechanical - 1.6L (LDE LED LFJ LGE LLU LXV) or 1.8L (2H0 LFH LUW LWE)
Engine Mechanical - 1.7L Diesel
Engine Mechanical - 2.0L
Engine Mechanical - 2.0L (LNP) or 2.2L (LNQ) Diesel
Engine Mechanical - 2.0L Diesel
Engine Mechanical - 2.2L or 2.4L
.
Notice the fourth one down.. 2.0L.. no diesel next to the name.. YET there is a labor replacement time for a turbocharger. Could it be??? I'm not sure.. but something to think about!
Also, the 2.2/2.4, that's an interesting addition as well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 2.2 or 2.4L engine is in the Cruze's corporate cousin Buick Verano already. It will be interesting to see what people with the Diesels get for MPG.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> The 2.2 or 2.4L engine is in the Cruze's corporate cousin Buick Verano already. It will be interesting to see what people with the Diesels get for MPG.


Right, as is the 2.0T. Guess we'll have to wait and see..

Umm.. I'm understanding 56mpg highway rating for the 2.0T-Diesel


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

GM's Canadian site lets you build a 2013 Cruze, but there are no new engine options.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I figured it wasn't going to happen this year.. just curious why there is so many engine option in a model specific service information site.. ?? Keep your fingers crossed for 2014 though!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That'd be nice to see a Cruze SS with the 2.0T and the Verano's 6-speed manual. If it can haul a 3500 lb Verano to 60 in 6.5 seconds, imagine what a 3000 lb Eco chassis would run it in. Make some flashy SS-specific wheels, hot up the suspension some, and give it a killer exhaust note. 

Or, Sonic with that engine anybody? That'd be one smoking hot hatch! If it got 35 mpg highway and 25 city, that'd be acceptable for that amount of power.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just tried and couldn't build a '13 on GM canada :angry:


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's a link to a preliminary review of the 2013 Verano with the 250 hp turbo and a 6 speed manual trans. I might try to get one of these if I can get a good deal, maybe a year from now.

2013 Buick Verano Turbo packs 250 HP, available six-speed manual


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

If an SS comes out with that kinda power ill trade mine in and take the loss lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have feeling that GM wants to keep the Cruze as an economy car for the purpose of meeting the fleet mileage standards in the U.S. So, no "performance" versions of it. Just my hunch on it.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have feeling that GM wants to keep the Cruze as an economy car for the purpose of meeting the fleet mileage standards in the U.S. So, no "performance" versions of it. Just my hunch on it.


It's aimed at someone like me, and it works quite well for what I am looking for. My rough commute to work is 40 odd miles roundtrip. So a '13 1LT automatic at 
$19,655.00 plus the DFC of $795.00.
MSRP of the 1LT Driver Convenience Package - Automatic Trans is $570.00
MSRP of the All Star Edition package is $1,345.00
= 22,365 before any other charges or rebates (unlikely on a cruze, $500 at most)

Prices come directly from "Stacy" at Customer Service. But with the '13s I get a 7 inch touch screen and rear park assist + moonroof (all star pkg + conv), all for around 13-14 after my trade. I'll get roughly 40 on the highway in MI since i'll be going 70-75 most of the way..if I elect to go straight 70 obviously I might gain a couple MPG over the long term. Seems like a good deal for what I am using it for, especially since my dealer is throwing in 2 years of xm/on star. 

If I was more of a performance guy I probably would look elsewhere, but for fuel efficiency and enjoyment of ride to work I don't think I can go wrong on a cruze.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> I have feeling that GM wants to keep the Cruze as an economy car for the purpose of meeting the fleet mileage standards in the U.S. So, no "performance" versions of it. Just my hunch on it.


I agree, but without some sort of performance model they miss out of the hype that the ss cobalts brought in

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

silverls said:


> I agree, but without some sort of performance model they miss out of the hype that the ss cobalts brought in
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Exactly. Sorry GoldenCruze, I'm gonna disagree with your statement. 

I mean let's face it, we all admire the Cruze and would admire an option with the 2.0T(you all do, don't lie.. lol). The Verano with this engine still claims atleast 30mpg highway, which for 280hp on demand, isn't THAT bad. Also, what if driver's like us that actually know how achieve well over EPA standards for gas mileage can achieve close to 40 with the 2.0T(as long as you're only using the 2.0 part, the sky's the limit really).

It's already been proven that manual transmissions are back in style, to say. And with the coming generations and even us that admire performance and turbocharged engines, GM would be stupid to not put the 2.0T with a stronger 6-speed in the Cruzes.

It's going to happen, just when is the factor. They have to keep up with the demand. And alot more people are into performance and modifications than we may think. If GM is going to attempt to get out of the hole they are still in, providing performance-based models will be a necessity to attract the consumers that have the money to not care about gas prices..


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Exactly. Sorry GoldenCruze, I'm gonna disagree with your statement.


's OK, I would like to be wrong on this.


----------



## brentjk1 (Jul 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Exactly. Sorry GoldenCruze, I'm gonna disagree with your statement.
> 
> I mean let's face it, we all admire the Cruze and would admire an option with the 2.0T(you all do, don't lie.. lol). The Verano with this engine still claims atleast 30mpg highway, which for 280hp on demand, isn't THAT bad. Also, what if driver's like us that actually know how achieve well over EPA standards for gas mileage can achieve close to 40 with the 2.0T(as long as you're only using the 2.0 part, the sky's the limit really).
> 
> ...


(emphasis my own)
That may be true, but if GM wants to compete on the global scale..they need to fix their own identity issue within the US. With their current lineup of Cruze, a few Camaros, Sonic, Malibu and Impala almost all of them in the 20 to low 30s with different features and engines? They have to stick so many rebates on the Impala/Malibu to make them move, why not consolidate the process and streamline your vehicles? Clearly the Cruze (and maybe the Volt) are the two biggest cars GM has going for it right now. What is the point of making two more vehicles not highly in demand with varying features?

GM will boost it's profit line and media image when it wakes up and does what I just said. They took a step in the right direction with the new features in the 2013 cruze, but I hope they have even better in '14.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Exactly. Sorry GoldenCruze, I'm gonna disagree with your statement.
> 
> I mean let's face it, we all admire the Cruze and would admire an option with the 2.0T(you all do, don't lie.. lol). The Verano with this engine still claims atleast 30mpg highway, which for 280hp on demand, isn't THAT bad. Also, what if driver's like us that actually know how achieve well over EPA standards for gas mileage can achieve close to 40 with the 2.0T(as long as you're only using the 2.0 part, the sky's the limit really).
> 
> ...


To put another spin on this, they need a model that can compete with the 3series bmw and mercedes counterpart and others in the global market. A 140hp motor cannot do that as many of those competitors, though priced higher, offer more power and performance along with the benefits of having a small car.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

The 2.0T in the Cruze is not likely. It will step on the Verano's toes. Already the LTZ makes little sense compared to the Verano. They are too close in pricing.


----------



## charlie_t (Nov 24, 2010)

The 2013 specs call out a "new" engine - LUV in place of the LUJ. GMPowertrain says the LUV engine is for the Sonic. The Powertrain specs look identical to the LUJ but the Sonic website says their 1.4l engine has Direct fuel injection. If that's true then the 2013 Cruze is going to get direct fuel injection! That's going to make it really tempting.

Charlie


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

charlie_t said:


> The 2013 specs call out a "new" engine - LUV in place of the LUJ. GMPowertrain says the LUV engine is for the Sonic. The Powertrain specs look identical to the LUJ but the Sonic website says their 1.4l engine has Direct fuel injection. If that's true then the 2013 Cruze is going to get direct fuel injection! That's going to make it really tempting.
> 
> Charlie


Yes, they are switching to Direct Injection for 2013-on.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, but the _only _difference (so far) between the "old" *LUJ* 1.4LT engine and the "new" *LUV* 1.4LT engine is a change in boost/MAP sensors from *2.7bar (LUJ) *up to *3.3bar (LUV)*.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll stick with my port injected engine for now, thanks. At least when any issues with intake deposits have proven to be ironed out for 150k+ miles.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I know it's early in the model year for the 2013 Cruze but has anyone heard of any rumors for the 2014 Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I know it's early in the model year for the 2013 Cruze but has anyone heard of any rumors for the 2014 Cruze?


It runs off antimatter and can solve world hunger!


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

GM is missing the boat by not introducing an SS Cruze. Dodge has the Dart R/T, Honda has the Civic Si, Mazda has the MazdaSpeed3, and Ford has their hot hatch Focus ST. I myself would trade my eco for an SS 2.0T. Lets face it how many on here have done something to make their Cruze faster. Exactly my point............


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Any one else agree we need an SS Cruze?


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with the need for an SS Cruze,I mean I love my eco right now but sometimes I miis the power I had with the cobalt ss I had.Since the cruze is a better car than the cobalt was in many ways why not make the cruze SS an even better performer? The people like me that have owned the cobalt ss know how good a performance car it was for the budget conscious.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> GM is missing the boat by not introducing an SS Cruze. Dodge has the Dart R/T, Honda has the Civic Si, Mazda has the MazdaSpeed3, and Ford has their hot hatch Focus ST. I myself would trade my eco for an SS 2.0T. Lets face it how many on here have done something to make their Cruze faster. Exactly my point............


The Civic Si has no belonging in that list. That car makes me laugh, especially the teenage kids that think it's a Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggara.

The Dart actually has plans for an SRT-4, supposed to bring back the SRT Neon concept. Should be interesting.

The ST Focus is nothing special either, the '14 Sonic RS will match it.

I keep bugging our GM reps about it, I'm hoping to get a leak sooner or later. I think they know something, but they won't say anything! I will say this, if the Cruze does get the 2.0T, don't expect it to have the 'SS' badge. They aren't throwing those two letters out like candy anymore, strict regulations for an SS. The Cruze 'RS' would be the 2.0T, like the '14 Sonic 'RS' is getting the new Opel 1.6T.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree about what you say about the Honda but the focus st is like 270hp stock thats not something to disregard, just check out the sema vids for the focus st. GM needs to step up or lose customers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> The Civic Si has no belonging in that list. That car makes me laugh, especially the teenage kids that think it's a Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggara.
> 
> The Dart actually has plans for an SRT-4, supposed to bring back the SRT Neon concept. Should be interesting.
> 
> ...


I'm sure they don't want to encroach on the Verano though. I'd be perfectly happy with the 1.6T


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> I agree about what you say about the Honda but the focus st is like 270hp stock thats not something to disregard, just check out the sema vids for the focus st. GM needs to step up or lose customers.


252hp and 270tq. The torque is achieved with over-boosting, they call it. Shouldn't be anymore than 230-240tq otherwise. The Sonic RS will have 225tq or something close, and will be lighter than the Focus. Not to mention the Sonic will have much better MPG too, which does play a big part in sales anymore.



jblackburn said:


> I'm sure they don't want to encroach on the Verano though. I'd be perfectly happy with the 1.6T


I've heard a lot of people say that. You need variety with engine options though. The Cadillac ATS is the same thing.. why did they manufacture it? The Buick and the Cadillac 2.0Ts are in high end luxury models. That really shouldn't say anything about the Cruze, nor bother it. I think the 2.0T in the Cruze is perfect for 'budget performance.' I personally don't care for the luxuries of the two others, not for another 30 years at least..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone think GM will offer an engine option on the 2014 Cruze or will they wait till 2015?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you'll probably get better odds betting on H3LL freezing over first.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I figured it wasn't going to happen this year.. just curious why there is so many engine option in a model specific service information site.. ?? Keep your fingers crossed for 2014 though!


Probably not with a major refresh for 2015. But like you said keep your fingers crossed...


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

The mandated CAFE standards now in the US suck and car companies having to adhere to it sucks for engineers as well as consumers. They struggle to comply with MPG requirements yet still make an appealing and "fun" car for the consumer to want to purchase.

If you think about it, our 30-40mpg Cruzes aren't really that "special". My friend has a 1995 Honda Civic that gets 40mpg easily. In terms of technology, shouldn't we be getting 60mpg by now? I mean, 18 years later.... lol

And it's too bad we don't have some of the diesel options here in the US. I know Subaru invented the world's first boxer diesel motor but of course, it's available everywhere except the US. Not sure why.

Here's to hoping for a Cruze SS though  The Cobalt SS with the LNF was probably one of the best FWD little sporty cars out there but GM didn't market it that way and not many took it very seriously. It still holds the record for the fastest FWD car on the Nurburgring. I was hoping they would put the 2.0 LNF in a Cruze SS but it looks like they just de-tuned a version of the LNF and put it in the Buicks and/or Cadillacs....


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Invierno said:


> The mandated CAFE standards now in the US suck and car companies having to adhere to it sucks for engineers as well as consumers. They struggle to comply with MPG requirements yet still make an appealing and "fun" car for the consumer to want to purchase.
> 
> If you think about it, our 30-40mpg Cruzes aren't really that "special". My friend has a 1995 Honda Civic that gets 40mpg easily. In terms of technology, shouldn't we be getting 60mpg by now? I mean, 18 years later.... lol
> 
> ...


The 2.0TDiesel Cruze will be available early next year. 

+1 on the Cruze 2.0T, it'll take over the RS badge though.. no SS. The Sonic RS will have the Opel 1.6T making 225tq stock. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm hoping the refresh is good in 2015, I like to update my expensive stuff every 2 years computers/cars/phones. By then I'll be looking for something with more vroom vroom.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Invierno said:


> The mandated CAFE standards now in the US suck and car companies having to adhere to it sucks for engineers as well as consumers. They struggle to comply with MPG requirements yet still make an appealing and "fun" car for the consumer to want to purchase.
> 
> If you think about it, our 30-40mpg Cruzes aren't really that "special". My friend has a 1995 Honda Civic that gets 40mpg easily. In terms of technology, shouldn't we be getting 60mpg by now? I mean, 18 years later.... lol
> 
> ...


Here's the reason MPGs haven't increased since that 1995 Civic. 

http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/cars-on-steroids-0104.html


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, my '88 Accord got darn near the same gas mileage as the Cruze does. 2.0 liter, 98 hp carbureted engine. I never got under 30 mpg from it even driving like a hooligan, and could get 40ish on the highway.

The Cruze actually reminds me a lot of it. Same size, same road manners, same acceleration. That one was a LITTLE more fun to throw around because it only weighed 2,500 lbs though.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Here's the reason MPGs haven't increased since that 1995 Civic.
> 
> The case of the missing gas mileage - MIT News Office


Great read!


----------



## rand49er (Dec 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Here's the reason MPGs haven't increased since that 1995 Civic.
> 
> http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/cars-on-steroids-0104.html


This mentality reminds me of the woman who recently sued Honda because her car wouldn't deliver the EPA mileage claimed on the window sticker. What she wanted is for the government to guarantee such claims while she refused to accept any responsibility for how she drove the car. This is scary. All government should do is guarantee equal opportunity, not guarantee equal outcome.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

rand49er said:


> this mentality reminds me of the woman who recently sued honda because her car wouldn't deliver the epa mileage claimed on the window sticker. What she wanted is for the government to guarantee such claims while she refused to accept any responsibility for how she drove the car. This is scary. All government should do is guarantee equal opportunity, not guarantee equal outcome.


qft


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

One thing to consider if they do put a 2.0T in the Cruze is the Transmission. The 6T70 automatic tranny is rated at 280 FT lbs of torque. Rated means it's been tested by GM engineers up to 280. In my research there are many who claim it can handle an additional 10% with no issues.

I know this because I now own a Malibu with the same configuration. Did some research to understand the risk. My Bu is tuned and I'm pushing the limits at 295 hp 315 Tq. Sure is a blast to drive!

Tre'


----------

